# great pair of moms? and buck troubles



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

i have a pair of does that were not raised together .. but raised two litters together even accepted 2 baby feild mice i found (after accidently killing their mom ) the does litter were about a week apart and their eyes were all open when i added the field mice i dont think they liked the field mice babies though .. when those two latched on to nurse they would not let go untill they were done .. so moms would drag them round the cage .. lol .. the field mice made it until weaning .. then started picking fights with the other mice babys .. just out of the blue .. one was a male and one was a female .. the tames killed one .. then i put the other down because she was hurt so bad .. .. =( but was just really surprised that the moms took them right in .. the same pair of moms are raising one litter right now .. ( i didnt take dad out until babies were almost weaning age .. so one doe was rebred .. =( oops she looks great still though .. i think it helps she had a nanny with her havent ever lost a baby out of the pair .. unless she had culled any from day one they raised 18 last time 16 plus the two field mice 10 and six the second one only had six .. ?

i think there are 13 this time (only 4 girls ..)

when sholud i place a buck in with the moms again ? right after i wean babies ? or should i give them a couple weeks .. id put the unbred doe in to be bred but i dont want to take ninjas nanny away lol .. =/


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

sounds to me like the poor girls could do with a rest!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

you really want to give them a good 6-8 weeks rest at best poor things, if you keep breeding too much together the mothers will end up with very short lives.


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Agreed.. They need a nice rest.. Id probably wait at least 8 weeks since they had them back to back. Poor mommas


----------

